# Double bed Jacquard.



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

This is the hand out sheet that I made up for members of my knitting club when I did a demo on DJ.

Note that with all the different techniques (that produce a different backing and texture) the main bed carriage settings do not alter.

Brother main bed carriage - KC (KCII if available), part/slip both ways.

Knitmaster main bed carriage dial set to slip/skip.

Ribber settings

2 row stripe......Ribber carriage set to knit both ways, colours changed every 2 rows (2 cols only)

Bird's eye.....Ribber carriage set to part/slip both ways, lili buttons and lili slide lever selected. You can also set the ribber carriage to tuck if required.
There must be an even number of needles in work on the ribber bed for this technique. 
For this you need to have a Brother 850 ribber. 
I havent found a way of doing this (as yet) on a Knitmaster machine.

Plain backed.....	Ribber carriage set to knit 2 rows, then set to part/slip on the next 2 rows.
The colour of yarn that is chosen for the rows that are knitted will be the one that is on the back of the fabric.
This technique is far easier to do on a Knitmaster machine because the Knitmaster SRP60N ribber has an auto-set lever on the far left of the ribber bed that is used.

Reversible....Ribber carriage set to part/slip both ways. You need to hand select ribber bed needles opposite non-selected main bed needles to D position. I would only recommend this for a small amount of patterning, unless you have a lot of patience.

Ladder backed.....With all stitches on the main bed bring up the require number of ribber needles needed to knit in the floats. This can be every 3rd 4th 5th or 6th needle. Transfer the heal of a main bed stitch onto the ribber needle below. Put the ribber to H position (half pitch). With the punch card/pattern locked, knit the selection row from left to right with KC selected.
Put the left slip on the ribber and push both part buttons in on the main carriage, slip on the knitmaster dial. Unlock the card/pattern and knit to the left to change the colour of the yarn.
This technique is best done with the ribber 2 whole numbers lower on the stitch dial to that on the main carriage.
The instruction for this was given courtesy of Lorna Hamilton-Brown MBE. Thank you Lorna.

Further info
A Double Jacquard punch card required or the MC key selected on a electronic machine.
A double bed colour changer recommended.
A fine needle bar to be used.
Only fine yarns to be used for all the Double Jacquard techniques with the exception of the ladder back.
Tension on masts needs to be tight.
More weights/heavier weights are needed than what you would normally use. Its a good idea to move the ribber comb up as you knit.

Knitted examples of the different techniques were done as follows..
Full needle rib zig-zag cast on 0 tight, 3 circle rows on 1 loose.
3 rows full needle rib stitch dial set at 5 on both carriages.
1 set up row with main yarn.
40 rows of pattern.
3 rows of full needle rib
Stitches from ribber transferred to main bed, 1 row with main carriage stitch dial set higher, and then latch tool casted off.

The same stitch pattern was used for all the techniques; the same amounts of needles were used, 20-21 main bed, 20-20 ribber; 2 strands of 2/28 were used for both colours other than the plain backed pale blue sample. On this sample I used 3 strands of 2/28 for the pale blue and 2 strands of 2/28 for the navy. 
The ladder back had 2 needles out of work between those in work.

I hope that this is easy to follow, and that you enjoy knitting these techniques. 
Susieknitter.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

susieknitter said:


> This is the hand out sheet that I made up
> I hope that this is easy to follow, and that you enjoy knitting these techniques.
> Susieknitter.


Thank you so much!


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you, good information.


----------



## potterylover (May 11, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing Sue. Every bit of information is so useful for those of us trying to learn. There are so few teachers out there and usually they live thousands of km/miles away!
Christine


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you Sue!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Susie would you mind if I placed your instructions into a pdf format? 
It would be easy to download and save that way.

Rhyanna


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Daeanarah said:


> Susie would you mind if I placed your instructions into a pdf format?
> It would be easy to download and save that way.
> 
> Rhyanna


No I don't mind at all Rhyanna if it's better that way for you. :thumbup:


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Thank you so much for always being willing to teach and share your expertise - sooo appreciated! Ann


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

Suex You have gone to a lot of work doing the abovexx Thank you


----------



## patganoe (May 21, 2011)

Thank you so much. I have saved these directions for reference. I plan on a DBJ top later this summer.
Pat G.


----------



## bevhug (Aug 27, 2012)

Hello Sue,

I have copied your worksheet for my own use. Will you let me share it with other members from my knitting club, which is 'the Oban knitting group' in Scotland? Our leader is going to show us double bed jacquard at out next meeting which is on the first Wed in June.

Hope you say yes. If not I'll keep it to myself.

Thanks in anticipation Bev.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

bevhug said:


> Hello Sue,
> 
> I have copied your worksheet for my own use. Will you let me share it with other members from my knitting club, which is 'the Oban knitting group' in Scotland? Our leader is going to show us double bed jacquard at out next meeting which is on the first Wed in June.
> 
> ...


Of course you can share it. Anyone that thinks it may be of use to someone else can pass it on.
I like to think that everyone that has a machine can learn to do all that the machine has to offer, and therefore can do more than just the basics.


----------



## bevhug (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you Sue, I will take the worksheet to to meeting.

Bev


----------



## roamin in the gloamin (Mar 2, 2012)

Wonderful of you to share Sue - have printed it off and some time this year I WILL get around to doing it, thank you so much


----------



## alan.codyre (Nov 4, 2013)

birds eye can be done on Knitmaster using a RJ1 carriage which is available as an accessory. very useful carriage but doesn,t have tuck lever.


----------



## shirleyrothery (Dec 22, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you for the handout. I've never tried to do DBJ, but will try it now.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks, Sue. As always, you're so generous with your knowledge.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Will be passing it on to my club members.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks you so much. I've done DJ, but it's been a long time. Haven't had my ribber up for many years. All of my work recently has been on flatbed. But I do want to get the ribber set up again. Your instructions are wonderful! Can't wait to get back at it. 
Thanks for sharing your talent.
Marge


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you for the great handout.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you so much, Susie, for sharing your expertise. This is great information.


----------



## draboo (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your wisdom! Here are the instructions in PDF format:


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Thank you Susie - I will try this.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

here is the pdf for it.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Seeing all those nice baby blankets that Ann and Sue have done. I found a book "Double Bed Jacquard in eight easy lessons" by Jerry Ritthaler.
So far I had done only birds eye backing with lili buttons. So today I tried some of the other methods.
Bottom of the knitting is done with tuck on main carriage instead to part buttons.
Next has solid color back.
Third from bottom stripes on the back.
Top is birds eye back.

On my machine the bird's eye occasionally has a faulty row. I noticed one of the white plastic thingies under the carriage, that push out with lili pushed did not snap back. So I did some cleaning, maybe this helps.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Karla, thanks for the visuals! I like how much wider the tuck is (nice for a blanket) , but it does make the images not as crisp. I have been doing 2 row stripe - even though I have done some designs in birdeye , but I like the crispness of the design in your birdeye section! :thumbup: Ann


----------



## Hinny (Jan 2, 2012)

Brilliant.Let's bash on with it!!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Good job


----------



## nuttynurse1153 (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi,
thank you so much for all the help, I have tried the ladderback DBJ, I used a design from the computer but when I finished my swatch the whole thing was rib pattern in 2 colours and no motif was knitted. I must be stupid but I changed colours in every 2nd row (as I thought I need to) and the MC RIB button was also pushed/lit up on the computer. Everything else was set as I followed instructions. So where did I go wrong this time? Sorry for asking all the time but it seems to me I'll never learn to use this machine.
regards
Eva


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your handout, Susieknitter. It looks like a great tip sheet to have on hand when working DBJ.


----------

